# Who is a master of Statistics?



## Kathykook (Aug 16, 2011)

Who? post here please


----------



## Dane (Jul 27, 2009)

Do you mean "who has a masters degree in statistics"? or are you just looking for someone who is good with statistics?


----------



## Haunty (Oct 24, 2008)

I'm not a master, but took a lot of statistics in college. I liked the probability stuff, but not the regression analysis garbage.


----------



## Kathykook (Aug 16, 2011)

I need HW help


----------



## GaaraAgain (Oct 10, 2011)

What kind of stats? Descriptive or Inferential?


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Ummm have a book open on descriptive stats right now if that counts


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I'm a statistic master. At least 86% of the members here should know that by now.


----------



## Kathykook (Aug 16, 2011)

1.)
Suppose 60% of American adults believe Martha Stewart is guilty of obstruction of justice and fraud related to insider trading. We will take a random sample of 250 American adults and ask them the question. Then the sampling distribution of the sample proportion of people who answer yes to the question is: 
A. approximately Normal, with mean 0.6 and standard error 0.031.
B. approximately Normal, with unknown mean and standard deviation.
C. Binomial, with n=250 and p=0.60
D. neither Normal, not Binomial.
(I'm leaning towards A)

2.)Suppose that 76% of Americans prefer Coke to Pepsi. A sample of 27 was taken. What is the probability that less than sixty percent of the sample prefers Coke to Pepsi?
A. 0.0256
B. 0.0446
C. 0.0014
D. 0.0228
E. Can not be determined.


----------



## crookedsmile (Dec 29, 2011)

Kathykook said:


> 1.)
> Suppose 60% of American adults believe Martha Stewart is guilty of obstruction of justice and fraud related to insider trading. We will take a random sample of 250 American adults and ask them the question. Then the sampling distribution of the sample proportion of people who answer yes to the question is:
> A. approximately Normal, with mean 0.6 and standard error 0.031.
> B. approximately Normal, with unknown mean and standard deviation.
> ...


1) C
2) E? Not sure. I can't remember the formula.


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

Ha, I'm taking exactly that right now with those types of problems.

But I've got my _own_ homework to do.


----------



## RyeCatcher86 (Sep 14, 2010)

C.
E. I've got 0.0403 for some reason...


----------

